# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  How long does Anavar stay in your system?

## WB1

I was on an Anavar only cycle for 7 weeks with great results. I ordered some more from my friend in order to last 2 more weeks and he's having some trouble getting it. It's been 5 days since my last dose.

I understand that Anavar takes some time to build up in the system - like 2-3 weeks, before you see any effects. My question is if I took it for 7 weeks, and stopped taking it for 1 week and then continued again for 2 weeks, will I be screwed? Does it take another 2-3 weeks to build up in your system after a 1 week break? Or will I be fine?

----------


## CompetetiveEater

I would start your pct, 7 weeks is long enough for an oral only. Anavar has a half life of 8hrs, beings you're 5 days without it doesn't make any sense to take an additional 2 weeks on top

----------


## Muscleduke

> I was on an Anavar only cycle for 7 weeks with great results. I ordered some more from my friend in order to last 2 more weeks and he's having some trouble getting it. It's been 5 days since my last dose.
> 
> I understand that Anavar takes some time to build up in the system - like 2-3 weeks, before you see any effects. My question is if I took it for 7 weeks, and stopped taking it for 1 week and then continued again for 2 weeks, will I be screwed? Does it take another 2-3 weeks to build up in your system after a 1 week break? Or will I be fine?


Don't bother, start pct now and save the rest of the var for next time. Anavar has a 8 hour life hence why you take it every day. No point after five days will just waist your money.

----------


## WB1

I was told by a credible source - guy who's done all kinds of gear for years and he's huge - that I don't have to bother with pct for anavar only since there's no testosterone alteration involved. Is he wrong?

----------


## derekkpapa1

Huge guys are always right 
Been doing steroids for years does not mean he has been doing it correct

----------


## MuscleInk

> I was told by a credible source - guy who's done all kinds of gear for years and he's huge - that I don't have to bother with pct for anavar only since there's no testosterone alteration involved. Is he wrong?


Anavar suppresses your natural testosterone production. I'd call that testosterone alteration.  :Wink: 

It's also a bad idea to run anavar without testosterone.

----------


## fit2bOld

I love the the old huge guy told me so it's true line. 
Pct is needed.

----------


## derekkpapa1

Is this you huge guy that knows it all

----------


## WB1

I wasn't saying that you guys are wrong and he is right. I was telling you what I was told. I added the fact that the guy used gear for years to build up the credibility of the person who told me rather than just saying "some random guy told me"

With that being said, what should I use for PCT? Nolva? Clomid?

----------


## derekkpapa1

Run test all ways as a base
http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-s...all-costs.html

----------


## kelkel

> Huge guys are always right


Hysterical.

----------

